# ghost pics



## AmandaLynn (Aug 8, 2009)

These are a few of my ghosts, that I got from Davedood a while ago.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Cool pics what kind of cam are you useing? 1st pic looks like a female, 2nd male, &amp; 3rd male, then 4th male all cool pics.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Eldur (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah Cool pics!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love the green one! the Ghost will always be one of my faves!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 10, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Cool pics what kind of cam are you useing? 1st pic looks like a female, 2nd male, &amp; 3rd male, then 4th male all cool pics.  [/SIZE]


Thanks y'all! Yeah, I've got three males and one female. The second and third pics are of the same mantis, I have another male, (not pictured), that's light brown. The camera I used was just a little 8 megapixel Nikon.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

Love them all.... hehe, but the green female is beautiful!!


----------



## wero626 (Aug 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Love them all.... hehe, but the green female is beautiful!!


Wow what a beautiful species love these def my favorite...I cant wait till mines grow to adult but they got alot of growing up to do...Wish u the best with those awsome mantids.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 22, 2009)

What beautiful pictures! The green one looks like a movie star!

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2009)

So wonderful to have cameras anyone can use, not me, but anyone and all the wonderful pictures we get to see with the internet!


----------

